

Procmod - modify running processes in linux - deutronium
https://github.com/anfractuosity/procmod

======
deutronium
The following URL [http://www.anfractuosity.com/2012/11/05/playing-with-the-
jvm...](http://www.anfractuosity.com/2012/11/05/playing-with-the-jvm/) shows
how to use it to modify a running JVM.

